# Best practice baits 4 bait caster



## MCoverdale (Mar 3, 2007)

I just got my first baitcaster and i've been practicing a little bit. I haven't ruined my line, but my casts aren't as accurate as with my open faced reel. since im new to baitcasters can someone tell me what should I be casting until I can get the feel of it. -THANKS-  

P.S. My reel is a: Pflueger Echelon
My Rod is a: 6ft Ugly Stick
My Line is: 14 lb Trilene Xl smooth casting


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 3/8 ounce jig and plastic trailer with the hook bent in with pliers. I use it in the spring and stand in the boat and cast and pitch to trees and frisbees and hubcaps or what ever else I can find laying around to use as a target.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Best bet is in your backyard with a casting plug(no hooks) Or if you want to practice while fishing stick with the stuff that has some weight to it like jigs and heavy cranks. Don't try stuff that is too light or you will just get frustrated, it takes some practice to cast light stuff. Once you get it down though it will be far more accurate than a spinning reel. Just keep control of the spool with your thumb, if you thinks your going to get a backlash try and completely stop the spool with your thumb then try again. I would rather make a second cast than fool around with a birdsnest. In my opinion the 14 lb line will help out too, I think heavier line is easier to cast.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

3/8 jig and plastic trailer


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Agreed witht Marshall. Heavier jig with a trailer. Once you get out on the water, throw a spinnerbait for repetition practice.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

As Flypilot says, get a practice plug and practice in the backyard before the season really gets going. You really do not want to practice as you are fishing because it can really ruin your trip. You can buy the practice plug package that has 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2. I would suggest starting with the heaviest and then work down to the 1/4 ounce. 

If you are intent on trying when you are fishing, I would suggest a 3/8 ounce rattle-trap. They are decently heavy and will cast well and let you feel how the lure pulls line off of the reel. It will also allow you to feel where to release your thumb from the spool too.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i liked spinner baits and just nuts out of my dads tool box and try to cast the nuts in a tire wheel


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

1/8oz shaky head...make sure you open that bad boy up too, no brakes here!!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Just a jg with the hook bent for the backyard or an old crankbait with the hooks off.

On the water I would try a bait you have confidence in. If you have confidence in your bait it will help you to cast it better and help force you to pay attention to what you are doing.


----------



## MCoverdale (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks a lot! I have been practicing with an 1/2 ounce jig and its helping out a lot. I have been hitting a lot of different targets in my yard. I am soon gonna move down to 1/4 or 3/8 jig, but im not sure yet.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

When you feel like making a long cast, go easy at first. Don't try to heave it. Also don't cast directly into the wind unless you have a few brakes off. Good luck.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I actually just took various tie-on lead sinkers and added some bright colored jig skirting materials to them. Gave me an extremely cheap set of practice weights with stuff that was already sitting in my box.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

i too just bought my first bait caster and was in need of a little pratice. they actually make casting plugs that come in different weights i bought mine off of bass pro and they were only like 2 dollars or something like that for a pack of three


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

You could sacrifice a jig and cut the hook right where it turns .


----------

